# 9 May 1945



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2014)

The war is over. Everybody went home. Now we need metal to make coffee makers!

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 19, 2014)

I posted a series of Luftwaffe scrap photos a few years ago and I thought the whole crowd was going to be sick!

Found it: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/what-happened-axis-planes-after-ww2-19167.html#post514930

One of the photos inclides a booby-trapped Fw190 that blew up a caterpillar, if memory serves right


----------



## subkraft (Jan 20, 2014)

My father worked at Croydon airport after the war as an aircraft mechanic. He recounted how there was a hanger full of Tiger Moths, maybe 50. Disassembled, wings stacked on side, fuselages on the other. Guy had bought them ex airforce, went broke, couldn't pay for hangerage. They were all taken outside and burnt.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2014)

subkraft said:


> My father worked at Croydon airport after the war as an aircraft mechanic. He recounted how there was a hanger full of Tiger Moths, maybe 50. Disassembled, wings stacked on side, fuselages on the other. Guy had bought them ex airforce, went broke, couldn't pay for hangerage. They were all taken outside and burnt.



Aw man.....no respect....


----------



## planb (Jan 20, 2014)

awesome pics,where did you find them


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2014)

planb said:


> awesome pics,where did you find them



across the net.......like these!

.


----------



## planb (Jan 20, 2014)

I never seem to be able to find stuff like that


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2014)

excellent first pic, havent seen that one before!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Jan 21, 2014)

I think, some of the pictures in post #1 are from the scrapyard at Brunntal near to the Autobahn Munich-Salzburg.
Check the pic of the Siebel 204. The same emblem.
Brunnthal, Germany | Lost Images of World War II

And some Pictures of Munich-Riem 1945 (Jagdverband 44 and other)













(source: R.Forsyth "JV44-The Galland Circus")




(source: R.Forsyth "JV44-The Galland Circus")




(source: R.Forsyth "JV44-The Galland Circus")


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2014)

heartbreaking.......

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2014)

Very interesting material, very sad to.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 31, 2014)

This is a post that makes one marvel at just how may aircraft were simply bulldozed and what might be left in terms of bits and pieces. Pretty nice post for modellers too, especially some of the colour shots.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, I am completely depressed now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2014)

]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2014)

I think I am going to throw up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 31, 2014)

I know I posted these in that other thread ages ago, but still worthy of reposting.

Again, for those with weak stomachs, look away. By the way, the last photo, the Fw190 Yellow 14 was boobie-trapped.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2014)

excellent pics, most seen before, but great just the same...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2014)

Excellent shot! Just a really depressing sight to see.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice stuff here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2014)

Excellent Chris.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 11, 2014)

It sad that not one He 177 is left. Great yet sad pics.


----------



## Geisel_der_Lufte (Oct 13, 2014)

It's honestly disgraceful that nobody realized the historic value of these aircraft. If they hadn't been scrapped, they might also be cheap enough that people besides the very, very rich could own and restore warbirds!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

